# Upgrading apache/php5 in ports tree failed



## cyberman (Mar 24, 2011)

I've upgraded some part of ports tree and try *portupgrade -a*, and then tried to install php5 manually and it finally works, but I can't find php5-spl in that new ports tree, why? And *portupgrade -a* will always install apache-1.3.x.

When I tried to install apache22 I got that result:


```
checking for minix/config.h... no
checking whether it is safe to define __EXTENSIONS__... yes
checking for library containing strerror... none required
checking whether system uses EBCDIC... no
performing libtool configuration...
./configure.lineno: 10280: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
*** Error code 2
```

Then I changed directly to working directory of apr1 and try *./configure* manually then I got that result:


```
checking whether it is safe to define __EXTENSIONS__... yes
checking for library containing strerror... none required
checking whether system uses EBCDIC... no
performing libtool configuration...
./configure: line 10280: syntax error near unexpected token `lt_decl_varnames,'
./configure: line 10280: `lt_if_append_uniq(lt_decl_varnames, AS, , ,'
```

I've searched a lot and only one post said that apr1 can't work with new version of libtool. But I've deleted old libtool-1.5 while I run *pkgdb -F* after *portupgrade* failed. Is that really the solution for that problem? But I've used --without-libtool, the issue is still here.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2011)

cyberman said:
			
		

> but I can't find php5-spl in that new ports tree, why?


See /usr/ports/UPDATING:


> 20100409:
> AFFECTS: users of lang/php5
> AUTHOR: ale@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberman (Mar 28, 2011)

Is there anyone who know how to resolve that apache building error? I've read /usr/ports/UPDATING and do what it said, but problem is the same.


----------



## cyberman (Apr 10, 2011)

Still nobody know how to resolve that issue?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2011)

Try updating your ports tree, do a *make clean* and try again.

As for ports always building with apache 1.3.x, set this in /etc/make.conf:

```
APACHE_PORT=www/apache22
```


----------



## cyberman (Apr 23, 2011)

I've tried what you told me, but problem is still here.


----------



## cyberman (Apr 23, 2011)

I modified /usr/ports/www/apache22/Makefile and deleted the lib dependency of apr-1 and deleted the configure options of --with-apr* and it works.

I'm not sure why apr-1 can't be compiled, and what's the effect if Apache is compiled without it.


----------

